# Did you/have you a messy bedroom, as a teenager?



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2010)

Sadly, I have do have a messy room that I can never seem to keep neat and tidy 
It seems to get messed up by itself lol! I think one of the main problems is that I don't have a laundry basket in my room. So when I'm changing in the morning or at night, clothes end up being left on the bed and then shifted onto the floor. I also don't make good use of my space. Like over Christmas, my study desk ended up becoming my makeup desk. I have another smaller desk I should be using for make up and jewellery, but I have other junk on that, which most of could be moved onto the ''junk shelf'' on the top of my walk in wardrobe.

My room is a converted garage, and quite spacious, so I really have no excuse for not having enough space. I also have an en suite bathroom, which is extremely messy! My Mam has given up on coming in and cleaning my room for me haha! I do it myself every few weeks, but it ends up getting messy again after a day. I really should just do a bit everyday and it would be fine.

So, are you a teenager with a messy or clean room? If your an adult, did you have a messy room as a teen, and has it improved now your older?

This is just for laughs


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 12, 2010)

I had the messiest room growing up. It was always a total disaster. The floors where always covered in cloths and stuff. Out of all my friends, mine was always the worst. It would stay clean for about a day and then it looked like a tornado tore through it.

After moving out on my own, I actually have been very neat. It was quite a huge change. 

I found getting rid of clutter, things that I don't really need the most helpful. I also had a fairly large room but I just had too much stuff. 

Moving made me choose what I needed to bring with me, what to leave behind and what I just needed to get rid of. Getting rid of all the useless stuff that I just had hanging around made the biggest difference for me.

Now I try to purge any time I find clutter building up. Make a box to go down to good will. 

Proper laundry hampers made a huge difference too. I got two, one for dark laundry and one for light. That made doing laundry much faster and easier and I still use two hampers.

Organization is also very important. Book shelves and proper storage for things you want/need to keep but don't use all the time like camping equipment, holiday decorations, text books I want to keep for reference. Keeping all that stuff organized and packed away properly keeps it out of my living space.

And doing a little bit of tidy up every day verses every couple of weeks makes it a lot easier as well. If you can get yourself in the habit of doing 5 minutes of tidying every day, you will be surprised at how clean things get. The clutter stops building up on all the surfaces.

There is hope! 

-Dawn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 12, 2010)

My little sister was notoriously messy. She used to pay her friends to clean her bedroom.

She's all grown up and a nurse working at Cleveland clinic - but still has a messy bedroom LOL

I was always the anal neat sister.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm pretty tidy I have my places for everything, But I hate when people come poking in my room, I had a voucher for a video game store, And someone came into my room and must of been rooting around as it has suddenly disappeared and I have had that voucher for a few months now, I was planning on going into town today to pick something up, So when people stay out of my room rooting into my stuff it is neat and tidy, It is a bit cluttered though since it is kinda small, But still tidy!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 12, 2010)

My room was all ways tidy. Mainly because it had to be with my mum she would have killed me if I didn't! She sees dirt that is literally invisible to the eye! So it was clean to the point of insanity lol! 
Nowadays living with my fiancee it's a little bit messy but you can still see the floor lol! It's a case of having to live in 2 rooms and well having a lot of stuff means it can get a little cluttered, we're looking at space making techniques though so it should be tidier soon.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jan 12, 2010)

I was SO messy when I lived at home still. There was always laundry everywhere and I wouldn't throw stuff away immediately. 
When I moved into a dorm where I was sharing a bedroom with another very tidy girl I became super neat too because I didn't want to disgust her.  
Ever since then I have been a complete neat freak. I can't stand a mess.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 12, 2010)

I grew up in a military family and the room that I shared with my sister was always neat as a pin. My mom didn't bounce a quarter off of our beds in the morning, but it was almost that bad!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 12, 2010)

Strangely enough, I kept my room cleaner as a teenager because I shared a large bedroom with my mom. I picked up my clothes and keep things pretty organized. Only last year did I finally get my own room after my brother moved out. Now I'm a total slob! I don't like it one bit, yet it always happens. I don't put things away anymore. One of my goals for 2010 is get organized and tidy again.

:carrot -Erika


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 12, 2010)

I have random piles of random clutter. And I don't seem to realize that dressers are for clothes and not miscellaneous crap.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

My room was spotless, as a teenager



Can't say the same now with 4 kids.  They try to keep the whole house a mess. Lol.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2010)

This weekend I'm going to try and clean up and keep it clean 

I think if I invest in a proper bin and laundry basket it would help a lot, usually I just use a plastic bag as a bin and then dump it when it is full. 
I'm always complaining that I have no clothes too, because my wardrobe is a mess and so many of my clothes are on the floor. If I clean out my wardrobe, dump what I don't need. I would have loads of space for putting junk I don't use all the time, like old school text books, shoes, CDs etc. 

I also want to have Princess as a house bun soon, so I need to de clutter the place, I obviously don't want her hopping on junk and eating clothes or worse! I wish I could move out my sister's bed. She is only here for some weekends, perfect place to put cages. I could put Princess there and move my guinea pigs there, they are kind of half under a desk 

Does anyone else get the urge to de clutter and clean their bedrooms late at night? Lol!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 12, 2010)

I now have an apartment instead of just a bedroom, and would describe the organization as "controlled chaos". It's not messy, and I get it as tidy as I can, but it still doesn't look that great and gets messy really easily. The problem for me is that the apartment is tiny but we have a lot of stuff. This means there's no place to PUT a lot of that stuff. It would be so much easier if we had a bigger apartment and a place to put everything. I am a tidy person by nature so it disturbs me to have stuff everywhere, even if that stuff is organized. Come to think of it, I'd have a lot more space and a lot less stuff if I didn't have these darned pets!  I would just donate a lot of our extra things, and I do go through and weed stuff out every few months, but the problem is most of the things are very nice and we actually use them. If I gave them away now, I would be re-buying them when we move into a bigger place. That just seems dumb.

We're getting married this summer and our families will be here. My fiance's parents have seen our apartment many times, but MY family hasn't. My family is very into good decorating and having spacious, beautiful homes. I know they're going to hate our apartment because it's really old, small, and not very nice. Add lots of stuff to it and it's even worse  I think we may rent a storage unit just for the month so we can put our extra stuff in it!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2010)

I love decluttering. I f I do get round to it I find it totally liberating. Getting rid of half of your junk in your wardrobe is as good as buying something new.
I am very sporadic when it comes to tidyness. I just find it gives me lots of energy having decluttered a certain part of the house (even if I am exhausted from the effort of it)


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 12, 2010)

I always get the urge to tidy or clean later in the evening or close to bed time. I think that was part of my problem growing up, as my mom has horrible insomnia and hated it if I started making any sort of noise she would get upset. Even the sound of me on the computer clicking a mouse was enough to upset her, so cleaning my room late at night was out of the question.

Once I moved out, tidying before bed was much easier. If I wanted to do a half hour of clean up or organizing before going to bed, no one protested. 

Both me and Ryan are more active at night. He's a better morning person, but he's also active right up until bedtime and a late night tidy is fine with him.

Getting on top of laundry really helped me. If I was feeling too lazy to fold and put my laundry away, I would put it in my laundry basket so it was collected somewhere rather than dumped on the bed or floor. I still do that now if I need clean clothes but don't have time to put them away until later or another day.

-Dawn


----------



## BethM (Jan 13, 2010)

When I was a teenager, my room wasn't too messy. Before that, though, was another story.......

My mom and I lived with my grandparents for a long time. My mom and grandma are what I consider to be borderline hoarders. So when I was a kid, my room was absolutely packed with junk. We were pretty low-income, so I never had a nice new toy, but I had tons and tons of things from the Goodwill or stuff my grandma would take from people's trash. Toys filled the toybox, and under the bed was packed, so many stuffed animals I almost didn't fit on the bed, a giant pile of toys that never got used filled one corner of the room. Sometimes I had to clear a path to walk from one side to the other. Laundry wasn't a problem, as my mom piled it outside her bedroom door. (When she couldn't get through the door anymore, it became Laundry Day.)

We moved when I was about 13, and I got rid of most of that stuff. I managed to keep my new room pretty much clean. Sometimes the bookshelf or the end table would get cluttered on top, but no more piles of stuff on the floor.

Now........ I have a whole house instead of just a room, and I'm pretty touchy about keeping things de-cluttered. I don't straighten up every day or anything, but I will go on cleaning rampages. The coffee table will gather a bunch of things, and one day it will just bother the heck out of me and I'll have to clean the whole house because of it. I get *very* angry when I see my husband's desk, piled high with useless junk, making the whole room look bad, when I've tried so hard to make things look nice. I am constantly thinking about better ways to organize.

I do have a tendency to collect things, but I also have a sort of purge about twice a year. I'll go though closets and such and pull out things for donation or yard sale, and re-organize what is left. My biggest problem now is people who give things to me: I try so hard to not collect a bunch of _stuff_, to not be cluttered, then people are giving me _stuff_ that I have no where to put.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 13, 2010)

My rooom as a teenager was a trash ben not naughsty just dirty. 

Now my whole house is clean mabye because I grew up in a clean house I did not have time as a teenager to clean between sports and school functions. 

Now My house is clean not spotless but very clean


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was really clean as a teenage and still am. I am constantly getting rid of stuff. I don't keep anything I don't use. I also clean for hours every weekend plus I try to do some things thoughout the week. I can't function with an unorganized dirty house.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a lot of trouble lately, to sleep. So it's been like.. spot less.
I have a pretty big room, so I too have no excuses. Heck, my laundry room is on the opposite side of my room then the one that ajoins it to the house (yes.. my mother has to go through my room.. but who cares, its huge. 

Plus, all the junk I don't need, but want to keep.. I shove it in the storage thats in the laundry room
Works perfectly.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jan 13, 2010)

When I was a teenager, my room had a path in the floor from the door to the bed for my dog and I. I had piles. I knew what was in each pile, and just where everything was. Then my mom would come in and "clean" and I never could find some tings again. 

But she was more snooping than cleaning... I hated that... 

My room now is pretty clean. I live with my fiance, who's room at his mom's house is a DISASTER! He still hasn't moved most everything out of it, so it looks just like it did when he was a teenager... and I think he beat me...

Anywho, we just moved into a new house, and our room is neat for the most part. Our old roommate is still using our spare dresser, so I haven't been able to put away some of our clothes... so one of my two laundry hampers has been being used like a dresser... so there is some laundry on the floor, but nothing like when I was younger.

I agree with the rest that said that having two hampers is easier. I keep one for pants and shirts, and one for personals. It makes sorting so much easier, and laundry so much easier to do.

Now, for the rest of the house, it's nothing compared to my room as a teen, but it's still not as clean as I would like to see it... but, being that we are still in the process of moving, I am not obsessed about it just yet... I still have to worry about getting the last few things out of the old house and cleaning that up real good... ugh... I am NOT looking forward to that.

Also, whoever it was that said that Decluttering was invigorating, is right on. This whole move has been so nice, because it has allowed me to go through and get rid of things that I no longer wanted or needed. I have taken everything that someone else might find useful to goodwill or have given it away free on craigslist. 

 Melinda


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

hmmm my room is always dirty lol...no matter what i do. 

i have two baskets...one for me and one for my daughter. but its turned into...clean clothes and dirty and i NEVER put clothes away cause im to lazy -.- i really need to go through all my clothes and through out the ones from like 4 years ago that are tiny


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 13, 2010)

I tackle my wardrobe today, I haven't got it finished but I'm getting there!


----------



## EileenH (Jan 13, 2010)

I shared a room with my sister, who was horribly messy. I was very neat compared to her! I would stilldrop my clothes on the floor, but after a couple of days I'd be annoyed with it and clean it all up.

I used to threaten my sisterevery few weeks that I would be throwing out all her stuff if she didn'tclean it up. I'd give her afew days notice, but I would throw her stuff out - she didn't care, would rather buy new stuff that pick up her stuff!(Plus I would keep whatever money I found - it was a worthwhile endeavor!)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I tackle my wardrobe today, I haven't got it finished but I'm getting there!


LOL with buying more or organizing it? i only wear 2 pairs of jeans out of my 20 pairs...and 5 shirts....lol...so i have no use for half my clothes...i just keep them cause their pretty lol


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 13, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I tackle my wardrobe today, I haven't got it finished but I'm getting there!
> ...


Lol I'm kind of the same, I wear the same few bits cause I think I have nothing else until I clean out and I'm like ''Oh ya I remember this!''.

Oh and I also found like 30 hand bags!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have always had a messy room! It's terrible my room at my parents house got worse when i moved out.. but ive managed to keep by apartment pretty much clean (takes about an hour to clean everything). I just have to much stuff!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


30!!! what do you do with 30!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 13, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrot*


> 30!!! what do you do with 30!!?!?!?!?


Ah well, a woman can never have too many handbags


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 13, 2010)

Hubby and I were fairly tidy as kids...only because we had parents standing over us constantly! One of the joys of having your own home is the ability to toss stuff where ever you want and pick it up or not! :biggrin2:

We try to keep the destruction limited toour bedroom...

Eventually though...sadly I might add...I have to take a day and just clean the mess out...I have been cleaningour bedroom for 2 days...I can see the floor now...NOT as much fun as making the mess!

Danielle


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

hmm i think i have one...and i never use it lol...dang im not girly enough!!

AND LOL i hate cleaning ): my room gets so bad after one day of letting the kid and rabbits roam it its ridiculous...i found cherrios behind the tv today.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2010)

I have three rooms: one at my mom's, one at my dad's, and my dorm room at school that I share with a roommate.

My room at my mom's is really messy. I clean up the floor and then end up spreading out a project on it, like my scrapbook. When I'm home on break my suitcase usually fills it up too. It's a pretty small room to start with, which doesn't help.

My room at my dad's is spotless because I don't keep anything there. I pack a bag at my mom's and bring whatever I need with me (except for like a toothbrush). I stopped having clothes washed there after his girlfriend accidentally put on my underwear one day.

My room at school goes through phases. When my roommate and I are stressed it gets really messy then we go through a cleaning phase and it gets really clean. It's pretty small too. We each have a twin bed which is lifted as high as it goes so our dressers fit underneath, a desk, and an armoire.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 14, 2010)

Growing up my room wasn't bad, it was always clean, but my biggest issues were way too many books and too many clothes, so those would get scattered around sometimes. In my late teens/early 20s, I took on 3 part time jobs and THEN my room got messy, lol. Now-a-days, it gets bad during my work week because I have to try on 3 outfits before settling on what I'm going to wear, so clothes get toss around and I have to wait until my day off to re-organize them .


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I stopped having clothes washed there after his girlfriend accidentally put on my underwear one day.


I WOULD BE MORTIFIED


----------



## Sabine (Jan 14, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> hmm i think i have one...and i never use it lol...dang im not girly enough!!
> 
> AND LOL i hate cleaning ): my room gets so bad after one day of letting the kid and rabbits roam it its ridiculous...i found cherrios behind the tv today.


That doesn't sound too bad to me.the grossest thing i pulled out of my son's room were some green mouldy sandwitches in his bedside drawer. He tossed his school lunch in there and left it till i found it at the end of summer. needles to say the drawer was completely empty apart from the sandwiches and stuff that could be stored in them was scattered all over the room. I hardly ever have a clear out of their rooms without ullhair:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

wow im glad i have a girl...then again shes not old enough to think about stashing food in random places!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 14, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> wow im glad i have a girl...then again shes not old enough to think about stashing food in random places!


Just give her a chance. I found some very sticky unidentifiable objects in my six-year olds (girl's) bed room this morning. I decided not to ask...:yuck


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2010)

My rooms never completley tidy, I like organised mess :]
Thats mainly because I have no where to put all my stuff, the only really organised place in my room is my Michael Jackson collection shelf :]


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine was cluttered from time to time. I've always had really small rooms. My families just always been on the go a lot, and things do get cluttered. 

When I lived alone, my house was pertty clean. But now, I'll go through months working out of state, and when I get back all my stuff is thrown in my room, so it will be cluttered for awhile. 

Its clean now. I had to move home a few years ago, so everything I had in my own home, is condensed to one room. Not to mention reptile cages and bird cages. It doesnt fit!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 17, 2010)

Sabine wrote:


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > wow im glad i have a girl...then again shes not old enough to think about stashing food in random places!
> ...



haha exactly. Girls are pigs too. My sister, omg. She used to store everything in her room. She would hide food she didnt finish in drawers. One time a gallon of icecream was missing from the freezer. I kept saying 'shawna has it. I know shes lying' and my mom looked over her room and didnt see anything. 

Mom went in and was cleaning everything in her room. We moved the bed to see what was under there, and there months later we found the nasty nearly full container of that gallon of ice cream. :tears2:


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to admit.. my room is a bit messy!!

My mam doesn't clean it for me anymore since I don't make an effort to do it myself.

My brothers room(19 year old) is fairly messy 

Its mainly my clothes that I leave around the place. If I brought a glass of water or something up to my room, usually I would leave it there and be like "ah, I'll get it later"


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 17, 2010)

My room is pretty tidy AT THE MOMENT. But that's cuz my birthday party is tonight and I have to keep it clean for another 12hours or so. IN OTHERWISE... my room is pretty messed up. It'll be clean and tidy once every week or two weeks lol... I just tend to mess it up straight away!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 17, 2010)

> So, are you a teenager with a messy or clean room? If your an adult, did you have a messy room as a teen, and has it improved now your older?



Shuffles up to microphone, thumps it twice to make sure it's working, then blushes and stammers a reply...

"Ummm....hi....my name is Di, and I'm a messoholic."

My room, when I was a teen, was so messy that I swear, even the dog was so embarrassed that he wanted to clean it up. I had things shoved under the bed, thrown on top of it, dresser piled to the rafters with both clean and dirty laundry. My version of cleaning my room meant picking up everything in one fell swoop and stuffing it all into my already filled closet...then throwing my weight against the door in an attempt to get it to shut. Has it improved? I do have to say yes. And no. It depends. I do go through periods where I suddenly get this urge to clean up everything, and then go through periods where everything just gets piled in a room. Or dishes get left undone. Laundry sits in baskets on the floor. Not sure why I'm like that; and oddly, my astrological sign is Virgo, the one that is notorious for producing 'neat freaks' and ultra-fastidious persons. Maybe it just had to do with psychological stuff I went through as a kid, and I never outgrew it. I dunno. But I do know that when I was married (oh, a century or two ago), I wasn't messy at all. We both pitched in and did equal amounts of housework, and I never had that 'messy' side of me emerging. 

I do have to laugh though, because my dad used to say to me, when I was a teen, "I'd hate to see your house when you grow up...it'll probaby look like the inside of a barn". Well, one day when I came home from work I went to the rabbits' room and opened the door, and either Yofi or Anna had had a hayday (literally), and hay was spread from one end of the carpet to the other. And all I could hear was my dad's words echoing in my head.

Dang...he was right...


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2010)

well, as a teen at my parents house my room was ALWAYS messy. cloths and books simply littered the floor, along with many different art projects.

let me just say that i LOVE cloths, all cloths, i buy from thrift stores, and get hand me downs from my 2 older sisters. i have gotten better, but i use to own like 50 pairs of jeans easy. so i always had piles of dirty cloths, and clean cloths, and cloths i needed to alter, and 1/2 made cloths (i also made my cloths, or took stuff i got and altered it here and there to make it something else). it got REALLY bad right after high school, i worked at JC Pennys on their pricing team (i marked down clearance items) so i was always bringing home big shopping bags of cloths from there that i got super cheap.

i am much better now, although i still have way to many cloths. when i started having massive anxiety issues i had to keep the house clean, it was just how things worked. messy house= higher anxiety level. now the house is kept clean, but cluttered. you can tell it is a girl's apartment when you walk into our house. throw blankets everywere, books piled on shevles, stacked on the floor. shoes of different styles (from skater shoes to high heels) piled by the door. loads of bags here and coats there (i am addicted to different coats). the bathroom has so much girly stuff in there it makes me sick. hair products, makeup,different kinds of shampoo, body washes, ect.my room is normally kept clean, it gets bad when i am working a lot. honestly my house is messier when my roommate is home a lot (she normally spends a great portion of her time at her boyfriends house). when it is just me it stays rather clean.

a lot of it has to do with my job. i work 10 hour shifts and it is all labor intensive on your feet work that also uses your mind the entire time. so when i get home i normally don't have the energy to get anything done around the house.

and i simply own way to much stuff lol


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 18, 2010)

no.. dad was military and he would not allow us to keep a messy room... we even had todo hospital corners on our beds


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 22, 2010)

*Raises hand* 
...
I was also a very messy teen. (As in, visitors couldn't identify carpet existence or color messy. That is, if I could open the door wide enough to have visitors... )

Not that I'm very much older than one now (21), but my room is consistently clean nowadays (I'm with you, katt; mess = anxiety, clean = relief ). I guess I just grew out of it.

The only problem that I have now is that I'm always forgetting about the laundry, haha!  I forget about it so often, that my entire wardrobe ends up in the laundry hamper before I do any washing at all...
...then the cycle begins again! :rofl:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2010)

I had THE WORST messy bedroom as a teenager.

The floor wasn't visable from when I was 12 up to when I was 16.

There was litteraly 12 or so inches of "stuff" covering the entire floor. Paper, books, clothes, old toys from my childhood - you name it, it was there.

One day the mess reached critical mass point and started pouring out into the hallway, and I began not knowning where my bed was. So my boyfriend at the time came over and helped me clean it up. I have been tidy ever since I am glad to say!


----------



## jlofluteplayer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm still considered a teen (i'm eight-TEEN haha)

and I live with my boyfriend. We aren't dirty, just we aren't very organized. lol. Our room is messy by the fact we just leave our clothes everywhere. lol

I do go thru and organized but not even a day later, everything is back to its organized mess.  ha

I'm sure i'll grow out of it sooner or later. I grew up in a military family (i mean old school military) and so the whole house were i grew up was always neat, i was just messy in my room.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a pretty messy room. I like to keep lots of papers even if they're not very important, so most of my shelves are full of papers, folders, pictures, etc. lol. But I'm not a hoarder lol... I do get rid of lots of papers everytime I sift through them! And I only have like 2 shelves that are full, and then 2 small dresser drawers which I should go through and get rid of everything in there - mainly it's math work from the previous years that I could use to help me. 

I do like to be organized, but sometimes I just get lazy and don't put things where they go.. lol. I know where everything in my room is and that's the way I like it... Okay, maybe I don't know where _some _things are, but most.  

I actually need to clean my room, though..haha.  

Emily


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im the anal neat freak, my sisters are a disaster! their rooms constantly look like a tornado tore through them, its ridiculous. Im afraid to open their doors anymore


----------

